# Germs 101



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm kind of an anti-germ freak  

I just cut up my first whole chicken and got raw chicken all over my cutting board and countertop. I have a few questions:

1. Do you all use the same sponge to clean your raw meat utensils that you use on your other stuff? Wouldn't it contaminate the sponge?

2. What exactly kills germs, e.g. salmonella, e coli, etc. in the kitchen?

Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm kinda the opposite about germs as you are...I don't even worry about using the same dish cleaning stuff on dog meat stuff and our stuff. 

I have no idea what will kill those bugs other than bleach...to he honest it's not something I give much thought to.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I use the same exact sponge... same cutting board, same counters  I don't really care about the germs tbh. When i wipe the counters down i just use distilled white vinegar, I don't like chemicals so i stray away from them.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

TuckersMom said:


> 1. Do you all use the same sponge to clean your raw meat utensils that you use on your other stuff? Wouldn't it contaminate the sponge?


I'm not really a germaphobe, but I would NEVER use a sponge. Those babies are a breeding ground for germs! They're, like, germ condos. Blech. But to answer your question, yes, I use the exact same process and equipment for Ania's food as I do ours. And I'm still kickin' :becky:



> 2. What exactly kills germs, e.g. salmonella, e coli, etc. in the kitchen?


Bleach, white vinegar, alcohol, etc. But if you're dead set on the sponge, you can always dampen it and toss it in the microwave for 30 seconds - 1 minute. It heats it to the point of germ annihilation. But make sure the sponge is wet, or else you'll burn your house down. :mad2:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I use separate cutting boards for my meat and try to make sure they always go in the dishwasher after each use. But I've gotten lazy over the years and don't often use the cutting boards, rather i just cut everything up in the sink. So that kinda saves me some sanitation. As far as cleaning up, I have a bristle brush wand thing I use instead of sponges since they harbor less bacteria. I just use regular dish soap (Dawn Free and Clear) and pretty much anything used on raw meat goes in the dishwasher after being scrubbed. I spray down my counters and sink with that Greenworks multi-purpose spray and hope for the best after that. Oh and wash my hands with soap and water. But not antibacterial soap since I don't want to make super bacteria. No e.coli or salmonella yet!


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I'm not really a germaphobe, but I would NEVER use a sponge. Those babies are a breeding ground for germs! They're, like, germ condos. Blech. But to answer your question, yes, I use the exact same process and equipment for Ania's food as I do ours. And I'm still kickin' :becky:
> 
> 
> 
> Bleach, white vinegar, alcohol, etc. But if you're dead set on the sponge, you can always dampen it and toss it in the microwave for 30 seconds - 1 minute. It heats it to the point of germ annihilation. But make sure the sponge is wet, or else you'll burn your house down. :mad2:


What do you use to clean with? btw, you made me laugh


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I use the same thing I use for myself, sponge, soap, ect....I'm still alive... and haven't had a problem yet


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Sponges as mentioned above if you use can be zapped on high in microwave for 2 mins I think to kill germs or soak in bleach/water. I just scrub cutting boards with hot water and dishwash liquid just as I would with any meat I cut up, and do it straight away - BUT I do wash my dog's bowls in the laundry sink, not in the kitchen, using his own brush. Most houses in NZ have a separate laundry area and mine is only a few steps away from where he is fed unless of course he's chowing down a chicken carcass then it is outside in the garden.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

For my wooden chopping board I use boiling water, kills just about everything bar a prion . It really is the best. If I put anything on a chopping board cleaner wise it is lemon juice. It works the same as vinegar but tastes one hell of a lot better!!!!!!

Sponges can be breeding grounds for all sorts but if you use it often it should not be an issue. To be fair there are people who spend their whole lives studying this sort of thing and if you follow all the rules they come out with you would never leave the kitchen for cleaning. Personally I don't worry about it and just get on with it.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I also use the sink to cut up whole chickens and such. I found it easier to clean up the mess in the sink. I just clean up with soap and water. I also use 409 or a bleach cleaner or bleach wipe, depending on how bad the mess is. I also use the counter for smaller meats and clean up the same way. I also don't use sponges, never liked them, I use the plastic scrubbers or a disposable cloth or paper towels or wipe. I'm a paper towel person, I use them on everything and can just throw them away. If I use a cutting board and cutting utensils they all just go in the dishwasher. I always put a little bleach in the dishwasher just to make me feel better that the germs are being killed.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I use white vinegar to clean everything. After meat cuttings, regular counter cleanings, mopping(mix vin/water/drop dish soap and drop of fav. ess. oil), pretty much that is all I clean w/ aside from inside the toilets and that is off subject  ...but for my cutting board I wash it off w/dishsoap in really hot water then pour straight w.vinegar on it and just let it hang out in the sink. I never use a sponge, change my dish rag everyday and use alot of paper towles. When the dog is done eating in her area, I just grab the spray bottle(w/ vin.) and spray the floor down...if she made a mess which she rarely does. I do not freak out about germs, seems we are all fine doing things the way I do things. Been cleaning like this for 4 yrs now and no problems...gotta be working. If it aint broke dont fix it kinda thing is how I am looking at it....lol. You will find what works for you and makes you comfortable and feeling like it is not a germ haven. Ya just have to work out the kinks.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Vinegar/water solution to spray down the countertop after I've been cutting or packaging. 

I use my bare countertop most of the time for packaging and just wipe it down with hot & soapy water afterwards then spray with vinegar/water solution if I think about it. 

Its really no different than us preparing raw meat for ourselves to eat. Example:

Last night I took out some ground beef and put it on a cutting board. I made them into burger patties, washed my hands and put the cutting board in the dishwasher. I wiped up the counter with a rag and that was it. 

I don't wash dog bowls everyday, more like once a week tops. Just use common sense about cleaning up, no need to over do it though either.


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

This isn't directed to OP, but it boggles my mind how some people seem to have never handled raw meat before. Since I've been born, my family has handled raw poultry, beef, lamb, pork, and never has anyone gotten sick once from the bacteria from the meat. Unless a person is completely unsanitary, or just plain sucking on a raw chicken breast for a hour, then there is a extremely rare chance of someone getting sick.

As others said though, I use the same cutting board, knifes, sponges, and counter tops to preps Cain's meal. Since I use the same things to prepare my chicken, beef, or fish to eat. 
If there is a mess, or overflow from some raw food, nothing some 409 or other cleaner cant take care of.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

TuckersMom said:


> What do you use to clean with? btw, you made me laugh


I use Kirkland cleaning wipes for most everything. Mostly because I HATE having a rag/scrubber/sponge by my sink. Hate it. It looks messy. So with the wipes, I just use them and toss them. Et voila. Done.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I have separate knives and cutting boards for the dog's food, and prep the food on the left side of the sink. Everything goes in the dishwasher afterward. I like the idea of using either the Kirkland wipes or wiping down the counter with a vinegar solution, but as I've gotten used to having meat in the house and handling it, I've gotten more lax.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I use the same knives, cutting boards, rags... I wash dog bowls maybe twice a week depending on if I've fed something stinky or if someone doesn't lick their bowl clean. Honestly, I really don't care much about the germs...I wipe the counters down with some green works spray, wash whatever utensils I used then let it air dry and we call it good.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Sponges as mentioned above if you use can be zapped on high in microwave for 2 mins I think to kill germs or soak in bleach/water. I just scrub cutting boards with hot water and dishwash liquid just as I would with any meat I cut up, and do it straight away - BUT I do wash my dog's bowls in the laundry sink, not in the kitchen, using his own brush. Most houses in NZ have a separate laundry area and mine is only a few steps away from where he is fed unless of course he's chowing down a chicken carcass then it is outside in the garden.


we actually just soak our sponges in a vinegar/lemon juice solution overnight when they start to get stinky! and they smell wonderful after too!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't do much cutting of the meat and what I do cut is usually with utility scissors. I wipe down with a natural spray from trader joes with the sponge and then go over that with a paper towel. The sponge I toss in the dishwasher on the top rack. Seems to do the trick.


----------



## hamblekg (Feb 1, 2011)

I use peroxide - the kind you buy at the drug store. It is a great cleaner and much less harsh on the environment then bleach. You can actually see it bubble clean. ttfn


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

Cain said:


> This isn't directed to OP, but it boggles my mind how some people seem to have never handled raw meat before. Since I've been born, my family has handled raw poultry, beef, lamb, pork, and never has anyone gotten sick once from the bacteria from the meat. Unless a person is completely unsanitary, or just plain sucking on a raw chicken breast for a hour, then there is a extremely rare chance of someone getting sick.
> 
> As others said though, I use the same cutting board, knifes, sponges, and counter tops to preps Cain's meal. Since I use the same things to prepare my chicken, beef, or fish to eat.
> If there is a mess, or overflow from some raw food, nothing some 409 or other cleaner cant take care of.



Hi, I am the OP. I rarely eat meat so have never handled it in my kitchen before - I guess shocking to some people! I am educated in cleaning; just not cleaning up after raw meat. I know common sense is involved, but I am a curious person and wanted to find out how others clean up after handling meat


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

hamblekg said:


> I use peroxide - the kind you buy at the drug store. It is a great cleaner and much less harsh on the environment then bleach. You can actually see it bubble clean. ttfn


 Peroxide as in hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

TuckersMom said:


> Hi, I am the OP. I rarely eat meat so have never handled it in my kitchen before - I guess shocking to some people! I am educated in cleaning; just not cleaning up after raw meat. I know common sense is involved, but I am a curious person and wanted to find out how others clean up after handling meat


I know you're the op. :smile: I gathered from your op that you don't handle meat much, and that's fine. I was referring to individuals I've come across who find any form of raw meat to be unhygienic, and dangerous. Your boy is lucky to have such a great mom.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

TuckersMom - I would imagine if you don't eat meat/haven't handled much meat before it would be pretty gross, but the more you do it the more you'll get used to it and it will become second nature.
I have a vegetarian friend who doesn't believe in killing animals for food but says she follows the RMB diet, seriously though I've only ever seen her feed minced beef and can't imagine her handling offal, bones etc and she certainly won't give her dog chicken as she think her dog will start chasing hers for food. Luckily though I think the dog catches a bit of it's own food on her 36 acres.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I cut up the meat into meal size portions when I buy it, so a lot at once. I just use a normal cutting board and the same knives I use for my food.. after all, it's human grade meat, not industrial chemicals you are cutting up, so why not use the same stuff? Then I just wipe the counter with some soap and water and a sponge. I rinse my hands after I feed the dog.. I don't even usually use soap, and I haven't gotten sick yet..


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

I have a spray bottle mixed with Dawn soap and 10% bleach...spray board...counter...knives...ect...soak in hot water with same solution...and use wash rag to clean up....toss in washer after.


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

FL Cracker said:


> I have a spray bottle mixed with Dawn soap and 10% bleach...spray board...counter...knives...ect...soak in hot water with same solution...and use wash rag to clean up....toss in washer after.


 I like that idea. So in the spray bottle you have Dawn soap, 10% bleach....how much water and how much Dawn approximately?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God, I had to sit myself down and have a good think about what I do different with Mollies food compared to my own. 
Figured it out though - nothing. 
Try to remember to wash hands, cut up meat, chuck it in her bowl, she eats, we eat, thats it. 
Throw everything in the best invention ever, the blessed dishwasher. 
Clean the granite and sink, if its grotty, with my secret recipe of 1/4 c rubbing alcohol (thats Meths to us Kiwi's), a few drops of Dawn detergent and the rest water (has a neutral pH, good for granite) and we're as right as rain. It's never occurred to me to get sick....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Clean the granite and sink, if its grotty, with my secret recipe of 1/4 c rubbing alcohol (thats Meths to us Kiwi's)


Do NOT clean your counter top with American meth. You will get sick and die. :yuck::wacko::smokin::nono:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Do NOT clean your counter top with American meth. You will get sick and die. :yuck::wacko::smokin::nono:


HAHAHAHHA I was going to try and say the same thing!:tongue1: But your way was WAY funnier!!LOL


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Do NOT clean your counter top with American meth. You will get sick and die. :yuck::wacko::smokin::nono:


Oh dear! Maybe I should elabourate - methylated spirits! Ha ha, I don't really have the local tinnie house here, honest!!!!
Hmmm, I thought the stuff was expensive....

(Actually, we call it 'P' back home).


----------



## Echo2k3 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was just thinking what I do different... nothing usually 

I use my same 2 knives for everything, they are super sharp, expensive boning and skinning knife I used while I was working up on a Cattle Station - we used to kill our own beef and pig and a good sharp knife makes a job 10x easier!!
I usually do my meat fort-nightly, on the kitchen table (I eat my dinner in the lounge room) Our kitchen table is a glass bench top so it's really easy to clean.

I do all the cutting up of meat on the biggest chopping board I have so I don't blunten my knives on the table. Theres usually blood and bits of scraps left on the table, I use paper towel to wipe the loose stuff off and then spray it with disinfectant you buy from the grocery shops after and use a wet sponge to wipe over and then maybe some paper towel again to dry the benches off. The sponge I use usually goes in the bin after, by that stage it's pretty grotty and done a bit of washing dishes up.

I share a house with another girl who doesn't enjoy the meat so much as I do, so I try and be nice and sanitary for her (not that she cleans anyway.. )


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

TuckersMom said:


> I like that idea. So in the spray bottle you have Dawn soap, 10% bleach....how much water and how much Dawn approximately?


I mix this up in a 1 gallon plastic container...and then refill the spray bottle when low. I use the remaining mix in the gallon to wash out CoCo's food bowl...just a dab will do ya...add hot and let stand...wash as usual.

1.6 cups Bleach (Just over a cup and a half)
.5 cup of dawn or dish soap. (half cup...adjust depending on your type of soap)

FYI...add the water to the gallon container before you add the soap. I fill about 3/4 gallon of water...then add the bleach until almost full...add soap...lid...then gently roll the container until mixed. 
I do not use this until it has settled for an hour or so...to let diffusion complete. 
Then add to said spray bottle...ect. (I use the ones you can get at Home Depot (ZEP)
The gallon container is usually one that has a screw top lid on it...but if you have a hard time finding one (Milk Containers Usually have them)
The "snap top lid" will work...you just have to remember to keep your hand on the lid when mixing.


----------

